# Funday Sunday14th dinner @ ARZ Lebanon Restaurant on Jumeirah Beach Road (Jumeirah 3)



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello all,

Following in the great footsteps of MikeyD and Pamela, I am arranging an informal Lebanese dinner on the 14th of November at the Arz Lebanon restaurant on Jumeirah Beach Road.

It is very easy to get there and it is one of the better known restaurants in that area. The food is GREAT & pretty VFM. 

There are some of you out there who I am going to force to come... you-know-who-you-are! That being said, everyone is welcome! If anybody needs directions, I will always be available for details on PM. I will also love to answer any questions you might have.

We are a good fun bunch of people and we would love more company 

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ok so its at Jumeirah Beach Road NOT JBR.. sorry people 

side note -- elphaba could you change it in the title?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Done!

It's in Jumeirah 3. If coming from the Marina, it is on the left (beach side of the road) after the main turning (with major lights) to Umm Al Sheif Street. You can park in the side road, Al Barry Street.

Perhaps give people an idea of that time you are starting? 

Enjoy!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

its my first time so forgive the teething issues...

the menu is lebanese -- as is evidenced by the name and the time will be around 8 pm


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

Katherine and I will plan to be there.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

no planing sir... u HAVE to be there... thought i made it clear y'day!! LOL 

Will miss u guys tonight!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I'm out I will be at the Grand Prix
Hope to catch you at the next forum supper


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Great choice! 
I will be there, look forward to it!


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

I will try my best to be there... Waiting to catch up with you people..


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Everyone coming in... please PM me. I've learnt the directions from the people there... hopefully i'll b able to pass them on properly


----------



## blue01 (Nov 2, 2010)

coming this time... directions needed!


----------



## wdhurt (Sep 11, 2010)

blue01 said:


> coming this time... directions needed!


I'll try to make it. I want to meet some of you forum people!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

wdhurt said:


> I'll try to make it. I want to meet some of you forum people!


please do come.. it shud b really fun


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

What time? And just to make sure this is the place where the patio over looks the yacht club? If so, then yes that place is very good.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Matt, this place is right on the Jumeirah Beach Road, opposite a mosque. It's in Jumeirah 3 on the beach side of the road as you are heading towards the Burj Al Arab, etc. I don't remember seeing a yacht club anywhere close to the restaurant, but I could be wrong.
It's the restaurant with the green cedar tree sign on top. Hope this helps!


----------



## wdhurt (Sep 11, 2010)

Matt2234 said:


> What time? And just to make sure this is the place where the patio over looks the yacht club? If so, then yes that place is very good.


The one you're talking about is on the Marina Promenade in the basement of my building (which would have been very convenient). This is another location (see Pamela's post).

What time? 7pm?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

wdhurt said:


> The one you're talking about is on the Marina Promenade in the basement of my building (which would have been very convenient). This is another location (see Pamela's post).
> 
> What time? 7pm?


8 pm


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I might make it but I've been coughing a lot lately and not sure why! Maybe the change of weather? Hope it's not another cold!


----------



## wdhurt (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't make it out everyone...I REALLY wanted to. I still have yet to meet anyone in this town! It's budget season and I had a few calls this evening with people 9 hours behind us here in Dubai (still on them right now).

If any of you are bored tomorrow, PM me. I'm in the Marina (the Promenade) and should have plenty of time for coffee/food/drinks/etc.! Again, sorry I couldn't make it tonight! Don't think I'm a flake!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

wdhurt said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it out everyone...I REALLY wanted to. I still have yet to meet anyone in this town! It's budget season and I had a few calls this evening with people 9 hours behind us here in Dubai (still on them right now).
> 
> If any of you are bored tomorrow, PM me. I'm in the Marina (the Promenade) and should have plenty of time for coffee/food/drinks/etc.! Again, sorry I couldn't make it tonight! Don't think I'm a flake!


sweetie... this is for tomorrow! well technically today... so should i hope ur coming?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL timezones must have gotten the best of her/him


----------



## wdhurt (Sep 11, 2010)

ipshi said:


> sweetie... this is for tomorrow! well technically today... so should i hope ur coming?


ipshi - thank you for the sanity check. for some reason i put it on my calendar for tonight (the 13th). did i mention it's budget season? :ranger: the "asleep to awake" ratio is seriously funky right now.

i will be there tomorrow for sure! can you pm your mobile so i can find you people when i arrive?


----------



## wdhurt (Sep 11, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> LOL timezones must have gotten the best of her/him


him.  timezones are not my friend. one phone/ipad in GMT-5, one phone in GMT+2/3, one phone/laptop in GMT+4.

it's correct on my calendar now.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Are you sure? Because by 3 or 4pm today it will be tomorrow in NZ and Australia


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I might make it but I've been coughing a lot lately and not sure why! Maybe the change of weather? Hope it's not another cold!


stop makin fun of him/her and make sure u come along!! we'll take good care of u... turkish coffees are really good for coughs/colds


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll have to wait til the last minute to see if I will come, damn cough comes and goes so it's not a cold/flu but making it hard to do things when it gets worse!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

ipshi said:


> stop makin fun of him/her and make sure u come along!! we'll take good care of u... turkish coffees are really good for coughs/colds


LOL no they're not! It's the change in the weather actually so no type of drink will help. Haven't had this for years so must be lucky that 2010 is finally over


----------



## blue01 (Nov 2, 2010)

i hope get better and come... i would love to see the group and i love turkish coffee... it's good for a stay all night awake and wake late on an eid holiday especially if you are alone and have nothing to do... hope i don't get lost... hehehe


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

o dont worry guys... it'll be fun 

looks like a good turn out ... im keeping my fingers crossed for this...


----------



## wdhurt (Sep 11, 2010)

*cough*It's Lebanese coffee at Arz*cough*

on getting lost...if anyone wants to carpool from the marina area, i know where it is. just shoot me a pm and i'll pick you up! for free!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

wdhurt said:


> *cough*It's Lebanese coffee at Arz*cough*
> 
> on getting lost...if anyone wants to carpool from the marina area, i know where it is. just shoot me a pm and i'll pick you up! for free!


hey ipad boy! how much u wanna bet that there's turkish coffee on the menu at Arz Lebanon?


----------



## wdhurt (Sep 11, 2010)

ipshi said:


> hey ipad boy! how much u wanna bet that there's turkish coffee on the menu at Arz Lebanon?


i will bet you one turkish/lebanese coffee...which probably means i'll be buying you one turkish/lebanese coffee. haha


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

wdhurt said:


> i will bet you one turkish/lebanese coffee...which probably means i'll be buying you one turkish/lebanese coffee. haha


yes it does... and you are on 

YAY!! i LOVE turkish coffee!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

but it could be lebanese coffee


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

will u doubting marys just come along and see the menu for yourselves


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i'm coming! i love lebanese food 'cept hummus (don't know why, it's the texture i guess) and lamb (i almost died after eating lamb once).


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ipshi said:


> no planing sir... u HAVE to be there... thought i made it clear y'day!! LOL
> 
> what time, please?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

8pm


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> 8pm


thank you. i hope i'll make it! i work till 7 tonight.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

sneak out, make a cardboard figure of yourself and sit it infront of your desk, no one will notice


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> sneak out, make a cardboard figure of yourself and sit it infront of your desk, no one will notice


lol i might just do that... im sooooooooooooooooooo tired i really need a night out without work and life worries bouncing in my head. good idea ipshi :clap2:


----------



## blue01 (Nov 2, 2010)

i'm just glad there's three days holiday to sleep late... but when you are to wake to nothing then better sleep again... hehehe... all day long sleeping... no work and no mysery.


----------



## blue01 (Nov 2, 2010)

wdhurt said:


> *cough*It's Lebanese coffee at Arz*cough*
> 
> on getting lost...if anyone wants to carpool from the marina area, i know where it is. just shoot me a pm and i'll pick you up! for free!



very sweet... i just wish to know if that jumeirah road is anywhere near anywhere... hehehehehehe ... landmark=citibank... losing is a definite in my situation... i'm very bad with directions... by the way, i'm down with a cough too... something is really wrong with the air... *cough* *cough*


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Im debating going, I had a good time on Thursday night and would love to meet more of you guys only problem is, I am starting to get tired of Arabic cuisine. When I first arrived, I think I overdid it and had a little too much. Now Im kind of tired of it and truly would like just a steak or burger or something. Do they serve non-Lebanese food?


----------



## blue01 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Im debating going, I had a good time on Thursday night and would love to meet more of you guys only problem is, I am starting to get tired of Arabic cuisine. When I first arrived, I think I overdid it and had a little too much. Now Im kind of tired of it and truly would like just a steak or burger or something. Do they serve non-Lebanese food?


they could have steaks but i'm not sure... you may google their menu and check.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Much as I am dying to have Arabic food in the unlikely event that I make it out of the office at a reasonable time I will head straight home to watch the F1 GP.

Have fun!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Much as I am dying to have Arabic food in the unlikely event that I make it out of the office at a reasonable time I will head straight home to watch the F1 GP.
> 
> Have fun!!


Took pictures for you ... thought of you everytime ..


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Following in the great footsteps of MikeyD and Pamela, I am arranging an informal Lebanese dinner on the 14th of November at the Arz Lebanon restaurant on Jumeirah Beach Road.
> 
> ...


Great initiave Ipshi! Good job! Am afraid I've decided to go to work tomorrow and think I'll go for an early night in tonight, but am sure you guys are going to have a lot of fun! Enjoy!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Im debating going, I had a good time on Thursday night and would love to meet more of you guys only problem is, I am starting to get tired of Arabic cuisine. When I first arrived, I think I overdid it and had a little too much. Now Im kind of tired of it and truly would like just a steak or burger or something. Do they serve non-Lebanese food?


they do carry what they call westen dishes -- steaks and pasta included

I really do wish you would come along. I didn't get a chance to hang out with you on thursday


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Im debating going, I had a good time on Thursday night and would love to meet more of you guys only problem is, I am starting to get tired of Arabic cuisine. When I first arrived, I think I overdid it and had a little too much. Now Im kind of tired of it and truly would like just a steak or burger or something. Do they serve non-Lebanese food?


There's an Outback at the Festival City and Dubai Mall ... albeit its not the same ...

There's also a Ruth's Chris @ SZR ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> There's an Outback at the Festival City and Dubai Mall ... albeit its not the same ...
> 
> There's also a Ruth's Chris @ SZR ...


Ruth's Chris is in The Monarch Hotel, just by Trade Centre Roundabout. It's good, but very pricey. (Vouchers in The Entertainer, Fine Dining.)


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Very well worth it though ... IMHO, they're the only ones that can perfectly sear kobe ribeyes ... ok ok fine ... its the bread pudding ...


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

wdhurt said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it out everyone...I REALLY wanted to. I still have yet to meet anyone in this town! It's budget season and I had a few calls this evening with people 9 hours behind us here in Dubai (still on them right now).
> 
> If any of you are bored tomorrow, PM me. I'm in the Marina (the Promenade) and should have plenty of time for coffee/food/drinks/etc.! Again, sorry I couldn't make it tonight! Don't think I'm a flake!


what's a budget season?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

cami said:


> what's a budget season?


Company Budget for the next financial period


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Company Budget for the next financial period


ooooooooooook... taking notes here 

thanks for the info.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

cami said:


> ooooooooooook... taking notes here
> 
> thanks for the info.


Heheh ... I dunno really .... I'm just making it up ...

Don't quote me on that .... I'm taking it back before I make a bigger ass outta myself 

How have you been dear?


----------



## wdhurt (Sep 11, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Company Budget for the next financial period


you got it!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> Took pictures for you ... thought of you everytime ..


THANKSSSSSSSS I just managed to watch the last 15 laps and be gutted at the result!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Vettel deserved it! He raced perfectly through the whole thing and a very unexpected turnout since we all thought Alonso or Webber would get it! Also nice booboo by Schumacher on the first lap, way to end your comeback with a bang LOL


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

soooooo how was it?!

Obviously I didn't show up thanks to my cough. Found out I need allergy pills until the dust and weather settle!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

:spit:


Moe78 said:


> soooooo how was it?!
> 
> Obviously I didn't show up thanks to my cough. Found out I need allergy pills until the dust and weather settle!


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: for ipshi! great idea!

i had a lot of fun, met some very very nice people, enjoyed great conversation, found out what happens to banned books in dubai, laughed A LOT, and had the worse chicken escalope i've ever eaten since i came here 

in addition, saw some awesome ferraris (aren't all of them awesome  ) and harleys (same comment), admired the dubai traffic police at work trying to chase the above-mentioned vehicles, and had no trouble parking close to the venue 

i would definitely say it was a great night even if i didn't dance. which says a lot, coming from a dance-addict


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

wow!!! What a review!! Thanks Cami... for coming and for the amazingly nice words

I had soo much fun... thanks for coming everyone... it was sooo much fun, the food (what i ordered) was awesome as usual and the company was beyond so!

I really hope we do this again soon...


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ipshi said:


> wow!!! What a review!! Thanks Cami... for coming and for the amazingly nice words
> 
> I had soo much fun... thanks for coming everyone... it was sooo much fun, the food (what i ordered) was awesome as usual and the company was beyond so!
> 
> I really hope we do this again soon...


anytime  you should see what reviews i can write if you organize a night out somewhere where i can dance


----------

